# TC18 Pricing and suitability



## TomOfTarsus (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all!

Hope I'm not a 1-thread wonder! I have 5.75 acres that is quite steep in places, and hilly in general. No commercial stuff going on.

I'd like to be able to mow the mowable parts, do some light digging, carry or drag firewood and perhaps sled some saw logs downhill (10-20" dia), and tend the garden, which I assume will be larger if I have the equipment, and snow removal in extreme situations (driveway is asphalt and only 100' long). I may pull light trees over. Tying off high, axing some roots and pulling is, I think, easier than digging the stumps out later. (I also have a 1500/3000 lb. rope haul for this, and/or a Jeep).

A person who seems to be quite meticulous, and who is also known to my son's best friend as a good coworker, is selling a NH TC18, 1999, 580 hrs. It has a front loader, chains, ag tires, 4WD, 60 inch belly mower, a "harrow", the older 7160 FEL, and a back blade that swivels and tilts (the only non-NH accesory as I can see).

I don't know if it has the hydrostatic transmission or the power steering. Is hydro better or just more expensive?

He's asking $9K. For $400 more I can get a titled trailer that will haul the thing. Wife is (as usual) less than enthusiastic. Plus, I've never even had a riding mower before, much less a machine like this. But if I survive(?!), I think I could put it to good use.

So is it (a) a steal, (b) about average, or (c) a rip.

My browsing thus far says its "b" w/o hydro and pwr. steering and "a" with those two. What say ye?

Thanks to all for your time. This thing is going away pretty quick, my son closes on the house Thursday (1/31/08) and unless an agreement is reached, he's taking the thing. But I'm not really sure it's the machine for me. My wife is "skeert" (scared) because it's used.

Tom


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tom! Below is a link to some TC18's on the net for sale. 

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=TC18&guid=995AD7AD3B01467E87A02110650D5C39

The price on your particular tractor seems a little high. Maybe if they threw in the trailer for that price it might be more towards a reasonable price but still a bit high. 

The TC18 is a good reliable little tractor but I think you find it is a bit low in the hp department and it is not a very large or heavy tractor. It may not lend itself well to skidding logs or pulling down trees of any size or strength. Should work great for the other tasks and should be a nice size machine for your parcel of land. 

For the uses you specified the hydro transmission would be ideal but if it is a shift transmission you can still make do just fine. The hydro works particularly well with a FEL, grass mowing, and snow removal since there is no shift.


----------



## TomOfTarsus (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks, TF!

I'm thinking of offering a little less.

Fortunately, the logs are coming downhill. But it's a really tough decision.  I can always wait, as I really wasn't ready to buy a machine anyway. So if it's only a so-so deal, I can just putter along and wait for the next one.

I should find out if it's a hydro, though, tha might make a difference.

Tom


----------

